# best 2.1 speakers!!plzz reply



## killzone (Aug 17, 2006)

im gonna buy a 2.1 subwoofer system plzz mention the best 2.1 speakers!!!


----------



## techtronic (Aug 17, 2006)

*I personally feel that the CREATIVE 2.1 will suit your needs*


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2006)

hey wats the approx price of creative 2.1...

and will it work wit my onboard sound card... in asrock 845 mobo


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 17, 2006)

you should give the altec lansing mx-5021 or the logitech z-2300,their is absolutely no other 2.1 option which is better,for any purpose,they are a bit expensive but its worth it


----------



## ambandla (Aug 17, 2006)

what is ur budget?

Creative Inspire 2.1 1950/- (gr8 performance at very good price)

Creative SBS 370 2.1 Speakers Rs. 1,250 (decent performance)

Creative itrigue-3400 Speakers Rs. 4,100 (stylish speakers, gr8 performance)

Altec Lancing ATP3 2.1 Speakers Rs. 2,800 (excellent performance)

Altec Lancing MX5021 Speakers Rs. 8,500 (stellar performance, best 2.1 speakers)

JBL Creatre II Speakers Rs. 4,800 (good performance, sexy body)

Logitech Z-540 Speakers Rs. 3,640

My choice:

High-eng: Altec Lancing MX5021
Midrange: Altec Lancing ATP3 2.1 or Logitech Z-540
budget: Creative Inspire 2.1


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2006)

Klipsch promedia GMX A-2.1. Cost around 9.5k but worth it. Better than Altec Lansing MX5021. Haven't heard the Logitech Z2300 (10k) but I've heard a lot about them...


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 17, 2006)

How much does Logitech Z680 cost?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 18, 2006)

The Z-680 is out. Its replacement is the Z5500 (27k MRP but can get it for around 23k)


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 30, 2006)

go 4 creative inspire or u can also go 4 creative sbs.....creative sbs 340 will cost u arnd Rs.1300......


----------



## Stalker (Aug 30, 2006)

Check this thread out
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30197

i would recommend Creative inspire or Altec Lansing AT3


----------

